# how to keep mice, and other critters away from antlers



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Not to be smart, but one thing you could do is take it to a professional and have it beetle cleaned, degreased, and whiten for you. It would save you the trouble of worrying about the mice. Chances are if you cannot control the area you have it, something will get into it or dig it up. Dogs, or other animals are going to knock the buckets over to get to it. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Penn-man (Aug 28, 2011)

Give your kid a pelet rifle:wink:


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

Matt D said:


> Not to be smart, but one thing you could do is take it to a professional and have it beetle cleaned, degreased, and whiten for you. It would save you the trouble of worrying about the mice. Chances are if you cannot control the area you have it, something will get into it or dig it up. Dogs, or other animals are going to knock the buckets over to get to it. Hope it works out for you.



I totally agree


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

Throw some moth balls around it. The Naptha odor will keep them away.


----------

